# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Solar Powered Lamp - Any Good?

## Neri

I saw a solar powered lamp suitable for a caravan/camping (brochure said) for about $30 (woollies). 
Any idea if its any good or would I blow my dough?  TechEBlog » Top 10 Solar-Powered Devices

----------


## Master Splinter

On the plus side...it's solar powered, so you can feel green and fuzzy and think environmentally comforting thoughts.  
On the minus side...think of rechargeable battery replacement and disposal issues (don't bank on more than 2-3 years life, even if not used). 
That same $30 buys you about 200-odd kilowatt hours of electricity, or enough power to run a 100 watt light continually for two and a half months.  
Back-of-envelope that to your expected usage (say two hours a night), and that's close to three years running. Substitute a compact fluro bulb instead of a 100 watt standard bulb and you are talking 10-15 years worth of light (or more if you dont use it every day). 
Personally, I'd install a 500 watt hallogen floodlight as: 1) it should really give me enough light for most activities, and 2) its bright and annoying enough so that I'd feel guilty leaving it on, which would remind me to turn it off!! 
Note that I'm assuming access to power.  If no mains power, I'd be more tempted to use a gas lantern as it would be brighter and more reliable than a china-sourced solar device. (and I could use the gas bottle for cooking, as well).

----------


## Neri

Thanks for that info, Master Splinter. You've denied me that eco warm and fuzzy (and fun) feeling I was looking forward to but ... them's the breaks! Presumably a fluro bulb is one of those new eco bulbs that cost more but last more?

----------


## NigeC

Good if it is constantly charging. You could expect the battery to be low quality and once it has been left not charging it will never hold a charge again

----------


## Jethro11

> I saw a solar powered lamp suitable for a caravan/camping (brochure said) for about $30 (woollies). 
> Any idea if its any good or would I blow my dough?  TechEBlog » Top 10 Solar-Powered Devices

  I hope they could make it more practical; longer battery life, more illumination and lower price.  Then it would be my choice in camping lamps.

----------

